# 做主/作主



## Shimmer Dancer

下面這個句子的“做主”應該怎麼用英文表達呢？

你們就放心大膽地幹吧，有我為你們做主，不用怕！


----------



## Skatinginbc

Just do it and damn the consequences.  Don't worry. I'll take full responsibility.  

I think in your sentence “做主” means "to take responsibility (for any possible negative consequences of their actions)" .


----------



## NewAmerica

To be stronger:

 Just do it. No worry. *Everything is in my control.*

 That is the style of vulgar Trump who used it to promise to his rural supporters.


----------



## SuperXW

请教各位，可以说 we are behind you / we'll back you up / we are at your back 吗？


----------



## brofeelgood

OP, what exactly do you wish to express with *"有我為你們做主"*?

你們就放心大膽地幹吧，___________，不用怕！

一切後果由我承擔 (from Skater: I'll bear the consequences)

有我替你們作決定 (I'll decide/call the shots on your behalf)

我挺你們 / 你們有我罩著 (from SuperXW: I've got your back, I'll back you up)


----------



## Skatinginbc

我的概念是：天塌下來有我頂著, 出了事有我罩著(保護你們, 為你們善後), 受氣遇敵有我替你們出頭(代表你們出面).

承擔後果 不只是當他們的擋箭牌, 而且得替他們善後(= 妥善處理遺留下的問題, 譬如出錯了得替他們 fix the problem).

「做主」是當「頭頭」, 是一馬當先, 在前頭率領 (as opposed to 在背後推)。


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

brofeelgood said:


> 我挺你們 / 你們有我罩著 (from SuperXW: I've got your back, I'll back you up)


这层意思能用I will support you来表达吗？


----------



## brofeelgood

可以。back up 和 support 的意思差不多。

http://www.definition-of.com/back+someone+up


----------



## NewAmerica

好象不行吧？上小学的孩子都能说“我支持你"，但他/她绝没有资格对大人说”有我为你（们）做主“，除非情况极为特殊。



Shimmer Dancer said:


> 这层意思能用I will support you来表达吗？





brofeelgood said:


> 可以。back up 和 support 的意思差不多。
> 
> http://www.definition-of.com/back+someone+up


----------



## SuperXW

NewAmerica said:


> 好象不行吧？上小学的孩子都能说“我支持你"，但他/她绝没有资格对大人说”有我为你（们）做主“，除非情况极为特殊。


楼主的语境下“我为你做主”等于“我支持你”，并不代表“我支持你”在所有语境下都可换为“我为你做主”。你强行把语境换了，那我们一开始说明语境干嘛？
他既然指定了是“我挺你們”这层意思，那应该就可以用I support you。


----------



## brofeelgood

NewAmerica said:


> 好象不行吧？上小学的孩子都能说“我支持你"，但他/她绝没有资格说”有我为你（们）做主。“



在你列出的情况里，这用法的确说不过去。我复帖的时候只考虑到 "back someone up" 和 "support someone" 这两句在OP语境里的区别。*

『你們就放心大膽地幹吧』* 上学的小孩也不会说这一句吧?


----------



## NewAmerica

即使有*『你們就放心大膽地幹吧』*这个语境作为前提，”I support you“仍然未能表现出”我为你们作主“的汉语神韵。因为”I support you“重在"支持"（support）而非重在主导全局的”作主“（这个有点”because I am the lord“的意味了——一种世俗化宗教意识形态的典型表现？）。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我覺得「支持」(support, literally "hold up", figuratively "give assistance to")和「做主」是兩碼事, 至少在我腦裡勾起的畫面是截然不同的。「支持」所撐的是同盟，「做主」所頂的是外力，你把這個心像(mental image)畫成漫畫就知道他們是澈徹底底的不一樣。

「做主」跟「靠山」倒是有點兒像。「靠山」和「支持」在我心中的畫面還是有些差異的。 「靠山」含有的"to protect, defend"的意味比較重.

你們就放心大膽地幹吧，有我當你們的靠山，不用怕！


SuperXW said:


> 他既然指定了是“我挺你們”这层意思...


In that case, it could be characterized as "用詞不當".  I might go with 你們有我罩著, but to substitute it with "support" would become heavily burdened with the connotation of "to hold up" (撐) as opposed to 罩 (protection, shield, defense).

縣太老爺, 您得為小民做主 ==> to help defending his interest against another party.
你們就放心大膽地幹吧, 有我為你們做主 ==> 也就是說, 他們有擔心害怕的地方, 而他們所擔心害怕的，不是他們自己(內部), 而是別人(外部). to help defending their interest against external threats.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Besides the connotation of "to help defend or protect", there is another indispensable sense embedded in 做主, that is, "acting as the authority or in the leadership position" (e.g., 縣太老爺, 您得為小民做主 ==> 縣太爺 is an authority figure).  In other words, whatever translation one decides to use must entail the connotations of: (1) being able to defend or protect, and (2) being in charge or a powerful figure (like 山 in 靠山).

由...做主 vs. 為...做主
這件事由你做主 ==> 這件事由你主持決斷
縣太爺, 您得為小民做主 ==> 訴訟本來就是由縣太爺主持決斷, 他這麼說豈不是多此一舉？ 所以, 當我們說「為某某做主」, 通常強調的不是為某某做決定, 而是為其「出面」(or 「出頭」)討回公道, 或維護其權益。這個「出面」「出頭」的畫面，和在背後「支撐」的畫面是不一樣的。

stand up for somebody ==> 有defend和「出頭」的味道, 只可惜缺乏authority 或leadership 的 overtone, 所以也不是很好的翻譯。


----------



## brofeelgood

Skatinginbc said:


> 由...做主 vs. 為...做主
> 這件事由你做主 ==> 這件事由你主持決斷
> 縣太爺, 您得為小民做主 ==> 訴訟本來就是由縣太爺主持決斷, 他這麼說豈不是多此一舉？ 所以, 當我們說「為某某做主」, 通常強調的不是為某某做決定, 而是為其「出面」(or 「出頭」)討回公道, 或維護其權益。這個「出面」「出頭」的畫面，和在背後「支撐」的畫面是不一樣的。
> 
> stand up for somebody ==> 有defend和「出頭」的味道, 只可惜缺乏authority 或leadership 的 overtone, 所以也不是很好的翻譯。



 我同意。


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

谢谢大家的回复！


----------



## hongover

I think it usually means a person who has a higher status in the social/political hierarchy fully support someone who has a lower status. It also carries the implication that the final decision as well as the responsibility are shared. 

It is different from "merely support", and also different from "take full responsibility".


----------

